# Freehub disassembly tool project...



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Fire up the machine shop...

... and made a badly needed freehub disassembly tool.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Which way do you turn? Clockwise or CC?


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

Does it work? (that´s a tight bolt and prongs are so small...)
If you make one for a 960 xtr (4 slots) I want one....But correct me if I´m wrong, but I believe the tool for your freehub is still available
Been looking for one for soooo long.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Cool, I love a good home made tool. Although I've never come across a need to disassemble a shimano free hub. Seams running a river of lube through them works pretty well. Since you can't buy replacements parts for what's behind the red curtain there isn't much need to take it apart except to clean and replace the 50 little ball bearings that are in there.


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

I didn't think these were rebuild savvy free hubs but that is an innovative tool. I made a similar cassette tool awhile back and the tabs gave up pretty quick even with iron pipe. I suppose you could harden it. I found the best way to renew these free hubs is with a small inverted funnel and compressed air (I guess it's a ghetto Morningstar tool really). I fill the hub and then pop the funnel over and then hit it with air/oil finishing with a 5W30 synthetic (after a good alcohol or Simple Green blasting) that seems to work wonders. Anyway... getting side tracked. Great idea on the shop-made tool.

A.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry...

...didn't get back sooner.

Works great, and I mount it in the vice then pop the wheel over it and turn the wheel, much more torque this way. But don't back it off all the way or you will be chasing micro ball bearings all over the shop. LOL

I have never found one difficult to remove they are not really installed that tight, and have shims under them to take up slack so you can actually "tune" them if you keep shims from destroyed ones, plus doing this you can make them spin freely.

I doubt it will wear, if it does wear the tabs I will just flatten them off with the lathe, and put new one's on in the miller, but you could make this with a pipe cutter and flat file if you take your time and fit it, then proceed till it locks right in! Pretty easy and I left the pipe really long so I can do that lots of times.

I usually hit the local bike swap once a year, grab all the freehubs and bring'em home rebuild and put on the shelf, that way I always have one on hand to pop on.

Good thing is while apart you can check the pawls, and springs, I have seen springs break and jamb the freehub.

Sharing this to add to the expierance, so others can enjoy...


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

COOL IDEA! Thanks! Reminds me of older Suntour freewheels that you could adjust the bearing play in them, they were in essence a "cup and cone" design with an adjusting cup and a lock ring.


----------

